# Back Following A Few Mods...



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

Got my WCT (M4) Diver back a couple of weeks ago from Roy. I got it really cheap from a forumer and had some work done on it.

It's been Beadblasted by a fellow RLT-forumer, thanks a million, Bill! Had the crystal changed to a flat mineral as I hated the cyclops and a 12-hour bezel insert put in by Roy. I was hoping to get some MKII dials and hands but I 've changed my mind asI really like it the way it is right now. It's on a Bond Nato and has been getting lots of wrist-time.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

that looks very very classy


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

That looks good the bead blasting is a great mod


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Those hands really suit it (the seconds hand in particular is v' cool).

Dave


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

That insert is really nice.....Nice watch


----------



## bill (Oct 16, 2004)

Looking Good,

Glad you got it all back together.


----------



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

Thanks all! I'm really happy with it. The beadblasting really goes the trick I reckon!


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

A very nice combination - unusual but not 'over the top'. Well done.

Rob


----------



## BruceS (Apr 9, 2007)

Looks very nice. Congrats!


----------



## Broadarrow (Apr 7, 2007)

Nice beadblast And flat crystal too!


----------

